# Changement nom d'utilisateur



## kyomgg (4 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Je possède un Mac Book Pro depuis quelques temps et je veux changer de nom d'utilisateur principal (celui qui est a coté de la maison...).

Après avoir fait le tour de pas mal de forums j'ai d'abord essayer en activant l'utilisateur root mais problème, après l'avoir activé j'ai pu aller dans les paramètres avancés des comptes mais je ne sais pas pourquoi, en faisant entrée devant la maison pour changer le nom il n'y a eu aucune réaction... J'ai rééssayé plusieurs fois la manip mais sans changement...

Donc j'ai essayé par la suite via le logiciel "ChangeShortName" mais la encore, au moment de lancé l'application, le message suivant s'affiche : "*** There is no user name "Bip" in the NetInfo database". Sachant que le "user name" dont il parle est automatiquement mis au moment ou le logiciel est lancé et donc que ça ne vient pas d'une faute d'orthographe de ma part ou plus simplement d'une incompréhension...

Voila, j'aimerai avoir enfin solution a mon problème donc si quelqu'un pouvait m'aider...
Merci!


----------



## edd72 (4 Décembre 2011)

Le nom court (celui à coté de la maison) ne se change pas, sous peine de problèmes 
Le nom long peut être changé.


----------



## kyomgg (4 Décembre 2011)

Donc le logiciel créé dans le but la est un leurre ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2011)

Salut,



> Je possède un Mac Book Pro depuis quelques temps et je veux changer de nom d'utilisateur principal (celui qui est a coté de la maison...).



En partant de cela, je serai pour créer un 2ème compte "Utilisateur" avec le nom voulu pour la Maison. L'autre compte qui dérange () le laisser en "Administrateur". Ensuite toujours démarrer sur le compte Utilisateur. 

Tu pourras par la suite déplacer tes données vers ce compte Utilisateur, et n'utiliser le compte Administrateur que pour la maintenance. Cette manière de procéder augmente la sécurité de ta machine.

Pour faciliter la chose, tu peux mettre tous tes fichiers (photos, documents, et autres) sur un DDExterne et les reprendre.


----------



## PDD (4 Décembre 2011)

J'ai changé le nom de ma maison sans problème en passant de L à SL.


----------



## subsole (4 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour, 
Jette un oeil par là ====> Comment modifier le nom d&#8217;un compte d&#8217;utilisateur ou le nom du répertoire de départ

P.S. 
Sinon : _ChangeShortName is an easy-to-use utility that does the dirty work involved in changing the short name of a user's account in *Mac OS X (versions 10.4.x and 10.3.x)*_


----------



## r e m y (4 Décembre 2011)

Quelle version de MacOs X utilises-tu?
Avec MacOs X 10.6 on peut changer le "short name", c'est même expliqué dans l'Aide

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1428?viewlocale=fr_FR



[edité] et m... je me suis encore fais avoir avec la pub! la réponse que j'ai donnée était déjà là mais EN-DESSOUS de la pub!!!!


----------



## subsole (4 Décembre 2011)

r e m y a dit:


> [edité] et m... je me suis encore fais avoir avec la pub! la réponse que j'ai donnée était déjà là mais EN-DESSOUS de la pub!!!!




Effectivement, c'est réellement pas pratique, en plus d'être franchement brise brunes.

En attendant _"du changement"_, il faut éviter d'intervenir après la troisième réponse de chaque page. ^^


----------



## edd72 (4 Décembre 2011)

kyomgg a dit:


> Donc le logiciel créé dans le but la est un leurre ?




Tu parles de CE logiciel http://www.macupdate.com/app/mac/16620/changeshortname qui comme indiqué a été fait pour Tiger (10.4) et n'est pas compatible avec Leopard (10.5)?
(et donc encore moins avec Snow Leopard (10.6) ou Lion (10.7)...)
Ou bien tu parles de quelque chose d'indiqué comme compatible avec ton système??


----------



## kyomgg (4 Décembre 2011)

Subsole : j'ai déjà essayé ces méthodes et comme je l'ai expliqué dans le 1er poste aucunes de ces deux façons ne marchent... Je ne sais pas pourquoi...

Remy : J'utilise bien la version 10.6 et j'ai déjà utilisé ce tutorial, même comme expliqué dans mon premier post, j'ai beau activé l'utilisateur root il m'est impossible de changer le nom du dossier... cela réagi de la même façon que lorsque l'utilisateur root est désactivé je ne comprend pas...

edd72 : oui je parle de ce logiciel... en cherchant sur internet j'ai vu qu'il était censé être compatible avec ma version...


----------



## edd72 (5 Décembre 2011)

Et c'est quoi ta version?


----------



## kyomgg (5 Décembre 2011)

Mac OS X 10.6.8


----------



## edd72 (5 Décembre 2011)

Et donc?



> Requirements
> PPC / Intel, *Mac OS X 10.4 (Tiger) or earlier*.  (Can be used with *Mac OS X 10.2 using the included Terminal script.*)  NOTE: The current version, 1.3, is *NOT compatible with Mac OS X 10.5*  (Leopard); an update will be released.


----------



## kyomgg (6 Décembre 2011)

Et donc tu ne m'as été d'aucune aide.


----------



## subsole (6 Décembre 2011)

kyomgg a dit:


> Et donc tu ne m'as été d'aucune aide.



Allo, :rateau:
Je ne sais pas ce qu'il te faut, l'explication de edd72, est claire.
Tu veux absolument utiliser _ChangeShortName_ sur 10.6.8 c. à d. Snow Léopard, oublies, stop, c'est pas bon, nada, peau de balles. 

D'ailleurs je te l'avais déjà dit. ^^
Sinon, lis attentivement la méthode Apple. 


subsole a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Jette un oeil par là ====> Comment modifier le nom d&#8217;un compte d&#8217;utilisateur ou le nom du répertoire de départ
> 
> P.S.
> Sinon : _ChangeShortName is an easy-to-use utility that does the dirty work involved in changing the short name of a user's account in *Mac OS X (versions 10.4.x and 10.3.x)*_


Méthode Apple. 


> Changement de nom de compte
> 
> Bien qu&#8217;il existe d&#8217;autres méthodes permettant à un utilisateur chevronné de changer le nom abrégé et les informations qui lui sont associées, la méthode la plus simple et la plus sure est celle décrite ci-après.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mecléoo (16 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour désolé je remonter un si vieux sujet mais même en suivent les indications écritent sur cette page je n'y arrive pas.

Je souhaite passer par la méthode que propose apple je n'aime pas utiliser des logiciels tiers pour faire des modifications aussi importante sur mon ordinateur.

Je suis un utilisateur Macbookk Pro 10.6.8 et je suis la procédure proposé par apple cependant je rencontre un soucis, je n'arrive pas à activer l'utilisateur root.

En effet j'ouvre préférence>compte>option(la petite maison avec écrit a côté option)>joindre>utilitaire d'annuaire>je dévérouille>.... et là je n'ai pas de bouton modifier et en regardant de partout dans cette fenêtre je ne trouve nul part "activer l'utilisateur root"

Si vous avez une lanterne pour m'éclairer le chemin je ne suis pas contre


----------



## drumgirl (16 Juillet 2012)

J'ai fait la manip la semaine dernière, en fait il faut activer l'utilisateur root via un menu sur la barre du haut (je sais pas comment dire) , il n'y a pas le bouton décrit par apple.
Cherche donc dans les menus du haut, ça y est dans un sous-menu.


----------



## nonobass (7 Août 2012)

Bonsoir à tous,
Je viens de faire la manip citée plus haut, et ça marche impec..
J'ai pu ensuite appliquer l'astuce d'Apple pour le changement de nom utilisateur...
Sur un Mackbook pro  sous Lion...

Merci encore...


----------

